
The Introverted Nerd’s Conference Survival Guide - peter123
http://smarterware.org/932/the-introverted-nerds-conference-survival-guide
======
biohacker42
Hmmmm... I don't know why everyone keeps confusing introversion with social
anxiety?

The wast majority of introverts I know, that includes myself, are not the
least bit shy.

The few people I know that die 1000 death when it comes to being social are
all extroverts.

Public speaking is a great way to tell introverts from those with social
anxiety.

Introverts are often bored by the sound of our own voice when we speak to
crowds of any size, small or large.

I've known many people who put fear of public speaking above fear of death,
and all of them were extroverts.

